# .......................................



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

........................................


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations to Aedan, Finch and to you. My daughter is also an RN, but I think it must be something different:laugh:


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

That's awesome!! Congratulations. Beautiful pups  I can't wait to do Rally, been trying to learn the signs... pretty bad when the dog can probably do all the exercises but the owner doesn't know how to read the signs.
Great work!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Congrats! Sounds like you all had a lot of fun!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations!.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## ClanceyCanuck (Jul 24, 2018)

Congratulations. Well done by everyone.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like fun! Congratulations!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Fantastic- congrats!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

cONGRATS to them both!!! How awesome!!!!


----------

